# A Canon DSLR First Coming to EOS 5D Mark IV [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 19, 2016)

```
<p>The teasing of features and information has started ahead of the August announcement of the EOS 5D Mark IV from Canon.</p>
<p>We’re told that the new camera will have a DSLR first from Canon, but the source was unsure if any other manufacturer has or will have the same feature in one of their cameras. While we’re told that the feature “isn’t major”, it is something “a lot of shooters will be happy to have”.</p>
<p>We expect a lot more information over the next few weeks, and we’re working hard daily trying to get some new bits of information.</p>
<p>What sort of “DSLR first” feature do you want to see in a Canon DSLR?</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 19, 2016)

K-Cup compatibility!


----------



## Silverstream (Jul 19, 2016)

Is there any DSLR that has a live view in viewfinder like what is offered on Mirrorless? That is the one function that I would love to have although I would want it to be optional.


----------



## TW (Jul 19, 2016)

Hmm...focus peaking/zebra stripes type stuff, maybe?

Or does the 1D-C already have that?


----------



## bvukich (Jul 19, 2016)

Probably a built in RT master. Useful, but not terribly exciting if that's the case.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 19, 2016)

bvukich said:


> Probably a built in RT master. Useful, but not terribly exciting if that's the case.



Logical and convenient, but indeed not very exciting since for optical flash control, even the Rebel/xxxD line has that with the built-in flash.


----------



## cookestudios (Jul 19, 2016)

If not the built-in RT master, maybe the automatic AFMA ala the Nikon D5. That would be pretty nice.


----------



## roxics (Jul 19, 2016)

XLR jacks on a vertical grip? Something people have been asking for since 2009.


----------



## KimH (Jul 19, 2016)

I honestly do not know - but does any Canon DSLR have GPS built in?


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 19, 2016)

We'll get something new like prior releases did: silent shutter was new on the 5D3, DPAF was new on the 70D, anti-flicker was new on the 7D2, etc.

But telling us we're going to get something new isn't really a rumor, that's a certainty. The real scoop would be telling us what it is.  

My 'reasonable' guess would be (I don't know) some sort of automated AFMA, illuminated buttons, or other nice to have.

My 'reach goal of slight unreasonableness' would be a modular LCD mount so you can slap in a solid vanilla LCD, change it out for a tilty, change it out for a tilty/flippy/touch, etc.

My batsh-- unreasonable guess would be a hybrid/switchable OVF/EVF combo. Amplification in dark rooms and focus-peaking, anyone? 

- A


----------



## vscd (Jul 19, 2016)

KimH said:


> I honestly do not know - but does any Canon DSLR have GPS built in?



At least the Canon 1DX Mark II has buildin GPS. I want an EVF mirrored into the OVF if needed. This would be the best of both worlds!


----------



## cjzajac (Jul 19, 2016)

A built-in intervalometer for time-lapse possibly. I can't recall any of the Canon DSLR having this feature.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Jul 19, 2016)

intervalometer and/or in camera automated afma calibration.


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 19, 2016)

cjzajac said:


> A built-in intervalometer for time-lapse possibly. I can't recall any of the Canon DSLR having this feature.



The 7D mark II and 5DS both have intervalometers built in.

I doubt automatic AFMA since the D5 apparently has that already-- it wouldn't be a first.


----------



## Sabaki (Jul 19, 2016)

Viewfinder cap ala Nikon DSLRs


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 19, 2016)

Sabaki said:


> Viewfinder cap ala Nikon DSLRs



1-series bodies have had the viewfinder shutter for years.


----------



## saveyourmoment (Jul 19, 2016)

Usb type C??


----------



## bsbeamer (Jul 19, 2016)

crop shooting mode?


----------



## bdeutsch (Jul 19, 2016)

saveyourmoment said:


> Usb type C??


That would be such a sad "first" if that's all we're getting.

Deutsch Photography, Inc.: NYC Wedding Photographer | Actor and Corporate Headshots NYC | Family and Baby Portraits


----------



## jebrady03 (Jul 19, 2016)

Is this a first in DSLR's? Or a "first"... like how Apple claims to have invented everything?


----------



## quod (Jul 19, 2016)

OVF/EVF is the one they need.


----------



## WillT (Jul 19, 2016)

Come on eye controlled focus or what ever it is called on canon film cameras.


----------



## keithcooper (Jul 19, 2016)

*minor update...*

Minor update so forget all the evf and new hardware wishlist items ;-)

I'll pick proper (RAW) RGB histogram and programmable ETTR exposure mode.

Suggested to me in a rumour several years ago, and something I've asked Canon for every time I was asked about my use of their cameras.


----------



## PhotoCat (Jul 19, 2016)

Love to have sensor stabilisation but sure Canon won't give that to us!
That is a major feature so it is unlikely what it is!

What about a Sony sensor? sure Canon first! But I don't think so seeing where 1DXmk2 is going...

Probably crop shooting mode or EVF or something boring like this... :


----------



## photogdan (Jul 19, 2016)

While the EOS M3 has focus peaking, it would be a nice, not necessarily ground breaking feature to have in a Canon DSLR without having to install Magic Lantern.

I hope they are aiming higher than that though. IBIS maybe? Or am I dreaming?


----------



## j-nord (Jul 19, 2016)

KimH said:


> I honestly do not know - but does any Canon DSLR have GPS built in?


6D was the first to have GPS for geotagging. Unless you actually mean functional GPS for navigation


----------



## awinphoto (Jul 19, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> K-Cup compatibility!



For the price it would command, i would at least expect a coffee maker... maybe an optional sandwich maker as well =) oh yeah, that's my wife.... nevermind.. lol


----------



## bestimage (Jul 19, 2016)

16 bit processor


----------



## ccardona54 (Jul 19, 2016)

jebrady03 said:


> Is this a first in DSLR's? Or a "first"... like how Apple claims to have invented everything?



Apple DID invent everything: a usable computer, usable printer (Postscript), usable music player, usable internet-in-your-pocket device, usable tablet, usable Dick Tracy watch, usable music/movie downloads. OK, they're working on usable cloud-synching, you got me there!


----------



## Viper28 (Jul 19, 2016)

cup holder, you can never have enough cup holders :


----------



## ckwaller (Jul 19, 2016)

Implementation of C-Log/Canon-Log as a picture profile would be nice, if it's a video-related feature. I believe it's currently only found in Canon's cinema series lineup.


----------



## ccardona54 (Jul 19, 2016)

How about a new High Dynamic Range, ISO Invariant, 48 pixel Sony-type sensor!! Nah, it would go against their "glacial innovation pace" philosophy!


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 19, 2016)

ccardona54 said:


> How about a new High Dynamic Range, ISO Invariant, 48 pixel Sony-type sensor!! Nah, it would go against their "glacial innovation pace" philosophy!



Minor typo above, I'm presuming... :

- A


----------



## midluk (Jul 19, 2016)

Integrated cloaking device for stealthier street photography.


----------



## padam (Jul 19, 2016)

Internal RAW video with global shutter

Or maybe it is only something like focus peaking lol


Sooner or later they should start adding electronic shutter as well, it would be useful even with its current limitations (although that's something where the OVF is just useless, but the Live View AF is quite decent now)


----------



## Phenix205 (Jul 19, 2016)

Voice command. Just say, "let me see your hands", then the shooting is triggered, using the CA cop voice.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 19, 2016)

Customizable ringtones.


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 19, 2016)

There was talk before the 7DII came out that there would be an EVF overlay on the optical viewfinder so it could be VF histogram. 

From the OP


> We’re told that the new camera will have a DSLR first from Canon, but the source was unsure if any other manufacturer has or will have the same feature in one of their cameras.




....maybe it's a decent sensor? :-X


----------



## sigh (Jul 19, 2016)

ckwaller said:


> Implementation of C-Log/Canon-Log as a picture profile would be nice, if it's a video-related feature. I believe it's currently only found in Canon's cinema series lineup.



Not a first in a Canon DSLR though. The 1DC has C-Log.


----------



## ccardona54 (Jul 19, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> ccardona54 said:
> 
> 
> > How about a new High Dynamic Range, ISO Invariant, 48 pixel Sony-type sensor!! Nah, it would go against their "glacial innovation pace" philosophy!
> ...



Sorry, I don't see any typo (got an A in Copy Editing/Proofreading from NYU!) ;-)


----------



## kalieaire (Jul 19, 2016)

The ability to lock the mirror up and put a short focal length lens like an EF-M lens inside?


----------



## phigment (Jul 19, 2016)

padam said:


> Internal RAW video with global shutter
> 
> Or maybe it is only something like focus peaking lol
> 
> ...



I'll second the global shutter for video!


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 19, 2016)

Quad-pixel-AF CMOS
h.265 codec
6K at 25/30p
16-bit RAW


----------



## George D. (Jul 19, 2016)

A Riddle!
"DSLR first" 
"isn't major"
"a lot of shooters would be happy to have"

This could be: 
A white body (to match white lenses, a lot of shooters have) ???
Some minor feature from the Powershot line (e.g. Smartphone connectivity thing)


----------



## jebrady03 (Jul 19, 2016)

ccardona54 said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > ccardona54 said:
> ...



HOW many pixels?


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Jul 19, 2016)

How about a cup holder? ;D Seriously, articulating LCD screen is always on my list for waist level shooting. I do this now with a Super HD field monitor but it's another piece of gear to carry, charge and maintain.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Jul 19, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> There was talk before the 7DII came out that there would be an EVF overlay on the optical viewfinder so it could be VF histogram.



That actually would be pretty nice for some applications and reasonably easy to implement. Tiny LCD OLED on one facet of the prism basically like a heads-up display or eyepiece for military helicopter pilots. 

Eye tracking for AF point selection? That would be pretty sweet too.


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Jul 19, 2016)

OK, and one more small thing; an integral arca-swiss lens plate built onto the bottom edge and side.


----------



## ritholtz (Jul 19, 2016)

It is going to be epic camera with so much pent up demand, 1dx2 video and DR. Then raw video from ML soon.


----------



## infared (Jul 19, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> K-Cup compatibility!


Hey..this isn't a Rebel...I am thinking straight, real, Italian espresso?...drip.


----------



## johnhenry (Jul 19, 2016)

Maybe 4k Video 

I get sort of tired of all these dribbles of info and features.


Its like they want to get us to buy another dSLR before they make up their minds


----------



## FramerMCB (Jul 19, 2016)

cjzajac said:


> A built-in intervalometer for time-lapse possibly. I can't recall any of the Canon DSLR having this feature.



I believe the 80D has this.


----------



## infared (Jul 19, 2016)

MARKOE PHOTOE said:


> OK, and one more small thing; an integral arca-swiss lens plate built onto the bottom edge and side.


I have an Arca slot, just on the bottom, of the Olympus Grip, for my PEN-F. What a fantastic, easy thing to do.
Just great...no need for a plate....it is just there! ;D
I use it constantly...and it just makes your photography more fluid. Less fiddling!


----------



## JMZawodny (Jul 19, 2016)

An intervalometer with the built-in ability to turn the image sequence into a time lapse video.

I do like the idea of an arca-swiss plate integrated into the body though.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 19, 2016)

ccardona54 said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > ccardona54 said:
> ...



Dose NYU stood for Nincompoopy Yokelish University? Do they hand out 'A' grades like candykorn on Haloweeen? 

I left a little hint for you up there.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 19, 2016)

Electronic zoom
Optical/electronic viewfinder
Swappable body bayonet mount
Removable LCD screen
Record live audio stream while shooting stills.(beats taking notes)
Dual auto-focus comparator with motion prediction
programmable non-linear response curve for the imaging chip
Dual ISO alternating fields for video
Eye focus detection that nails the iris/pupil
iPhone mode
Perfection panorama mode


----------



## marvinhello (Jul 19, 2016)

Electronic image stablisation in video mode


----------



## steepjay (Jul 19, 2016)

Retractable strap!


----------



## ScottyP (Jul 19, 2016)

Auto AFMA and lighted buttons as Ashanford suggested would be great. Displaying the DOF calculation in the eyepiece would be nice too.


----------



## Machaon (Jul 19, 2016)

TW said:



> Hmm...focus peaking/zebra stripes type stuff, maybe?
> 
> Or does the 1D-C already have that?



Yeh, the fact they leak it as a "DSLR first" feature does suggest that it is something being imported from MILC or medium format.

Maybe something like Hasselblad TrueFocus feature, which allows subject focus & recomposition?

Or maybe sensor plane contrast-detect focussing and free focal point selection in Live View?


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 19, 2016)

Curious about a pano mode... Is there any major upside to a handheld pano mode that does the stitching onboard for you? (Do any SLRs do this today?)

Doesn't strike me as a 5D-level _needs_ this sort of feature, but it's a wonderful parlour trick on an iPhone. 

- A


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 19, 2016)

Security feature: Retinal scanner


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 19, 2016)

Machaon said:


> Yeh, the fact they leak it as a "DSLR first" feature does suggest that it is something being imported from MILC or medium format.
> 
> Maybe something like Hasselblad TrueFocus feature, which allows subject focus & recomposition?



_Or compatibility with brand spanking new leaf-shutter lenses that allow 1/2000s flash sync?_  

(That was a complete lark on my part -- I have no idea if that's even possible unless the focal plane shutter is already open... Someone who actually knows MF gear please educate me on this.)

- A


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 19, 2016)

dilbert said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


LoL, I'm just imagining someone <Rock>ing that P-P-mode <well>


----------



## RGF (Jul 19, 2016)

1. hybrid viewfinder

2. bring back eye control

3. voice recognition (a la Siri)

4. wireless (blue tooth) interface to your smart phone

5. Focus stacking mode


----------



## DslmNut (Jul 19, 2016)

Needs to be something that other Makers can have too (according to the article) that no current DSLR has.
"source was unsure if any other manufacturer has or will have the same feature in one of their cameras"
The guesses would be:


1. Electronic Shutter / no lag silent tap-n-shoot
2. IBIS with dual abilities like the Panasonic GX80/GX85

If this source is not aware of what is out there already and basically "camera blind", the guesses could be much more simple:

1. CFast card slot
2. Articulating screen (many pro level photographers have never picked up a prosumer body)
3. Unlimited video recording time


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 19, 2016)

Built in LED fill flash


----------



## fallsong (Jul 19, 2016)

16


----------



## slclick (Jul 20, 2016)

I'd love floating Live View focus point selection


----------



## ashmadux (Jul 20, 2016)

AUTOMATIC LENS CALIBRATION (sorry Nikon, yours is incomplete)

All caps because Afma tuning absolutely sucks and the madness needs to stop.


----------



## -pekr- (Jul 20, 2016)

- Integrated fan to cool-down when shooting an hour of 4K video in one go ...
- Integrated Pokemon Go, for an amusement, during the outdoor on-location shoots 

Well, other than that, it might be a detachable LCD screen, but not sure it would be useful ...


----------



## AUGS (Jul 20, 2016)

Single Shot Dual ISO?
A first "for" Canon? Yes, but previously done by ML on Canon.
Other manufacturers? Not that we know of.
Possible, it would be interesting, but unlikely.

Edit: 
I suppose this could be construed as RAW HDR?


----------



## rfdesigner (Jul 20, 2016)

A few ideas I've had that might be nice.

a setting for DoF (in feet or meters), then the aperture varies to try and achieve this for different focus distances & zoom... ideal for avoiding overly thin DoF vs insufficient background seperation for decent portaits of moving subjects (i.e. kids at weddings)

variable global sensor reset release: allows either rows or columns in sensor to start imaging sequentially, effectively creating a built in graduated sensitivity either horizontally or vertically. could come in handy with the 11-24

on sensor pixel binning (problematic for bayer matrix), for super sensitivity at a lower resolution.

FLIR connected to EVF or even on the rear screen to help wildlife photogs spot well camoflaged targets.

dark frame removal by using a single long frame taken well before use, then a minimum entropy algorithum (or similar) used to scale the frame to the image frame for ultimate correction, rather than the very basic method used right now.. could afford to be left on all the time then, and adds minimal random noise to all but the longest images.

maybe a scintillator plug in and a new range of X-Ray lenses!!.. just becasue it would be cool!

a built in accelerometer linked to software for automatic video anti jitter in camera.

of course we all expect ETTR, focus peaking, trap focus and so on, after all ML's had them for some time now.


----------



## Act444 (Jul 20, 2016)

Automatic focus calibration would be a nice touch. But still not enough to warrant an upgrade if other features are not compelling...


----------



## ranplett (Jul 20, 2016)

An integrated cooling fan, heat sink, and vent ports isolated from the rest of the critical electronics to maintain some level of weather sealing would be really useful for those of us who shoot a lot. As the cameras progress, thermal issues tend to cause a lot of limitations. I can see a cooling system eventually being mandatory, especially if shooting at high frame rates or high pixel count like 150-250 MP. Canon has been venting a lot of video cams lately, so they may have learned a thing or two about heat dissipation on a smaller scale. Also, a cooling system could set DSLRs apart from mirrorless and sway some videographers in their favour. DSLRs can afford the space and battery power to include it.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 20, 2016)

Dedicated port for lens focus controls(video)
Auto lens/body focus calibration 
IS coupled to subject tracking for panning(perfect pan)
Bracketed shutter speeds(selectable) for panning shots in burst mode. ISO changes instead of aperture.
Software based tilt/shift


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 20, 2016)

dilbert said:


> - electronic global shutter
> - dust removal that actually removes dust
> - DNG raw files
> - USB socket charging



USB charging port makes perfect sense


----------



## AvTvM (Jul 20, 2016)

Canon to bring back Eye Control AF ... but in a 2016 Mk. II version! 8)

AF point selection in viewfinder automatically follows eye/pupil of photographer. No fiddling with AF-field selector. The most simple, direct, intuitive user interface. Canon had it on some analogue SLRs, but not onany DSLR. 

It is the one feature that might make me reconsider my decision to not buy 5D4 or any other mirrorslapper ... 

For those of you not familiar with ECF, this is how our trusted source KR describes it: 
http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/film-bodies/eos-3.htm
-----------
_The EOS 3 stands out because of its extraordinary autofocus system, which clairvoyantly reads your mind to know exactly which of its sea of 45 AF sensors to use for each shot. The EOS 3's AF system is so much faster and easier to use and to set than anything available today.

When I first picked it up, I was astonished at how it just knew where I wanted it to focus, without me having to to do anything. No matter if I wanted to focus on the obvious part of an image, or a subtle, low-contrast item off to the side, the EOS 3 somehow just knew, and magically used the correct AF sensor every time.

Then I realized that it has Eye Controlled Focus, a name which doesn't do this system justice. It should be called "mind-controlled autofocus," since you don't have to do anything to control the AF system other than just shoot. The AF system is constantly looking at your eye, and already knows where you're looking when you press the shutter, so without you even having to think, the EOS 3 already knows where it needs to focus, and it just does.

The EOS 3's AF system is far ahead of today's cameras, which no longer use this expensive system. With newer cameras, we again have to slave through dicking around with knobs and dials to choose AF points, something the EOS 3 does all by itself by magic.

If for some reason you dislike the magic mind-reading AF system, it's easy to set back to old-fashioned manual AF point selection, or also can be set to auto AF point selection, which works as well as the same non-mind-reading modes of today's cameras.
_----


----------



## grainier (Jul 20, 2016)

My next camera will show up on my local wireless network as a simple storage drive. Right out of the box without any additional apps.


----------



## Tangent (Jul 20, 2016)

*Another Vote for histogram in OVF [CR2]*

A lot of good suggestions but I think the feature in question is histogram in the OVF, as a few folks have already mentioned. It will be very useful methinks. But I like that ECF idea, and remember the Elan 7E fondly.

We'll see soon!


----------



## Mac Duderson (Jul 20, 2016)

Dang someone beat me to it. I was going to say the AF Eye Control thingy like in the EOS 3. Only done in a SLR body but not a DSLR body yet.
I personally have the EOS 3 as my 1VHS backup body for weddings and NEVER use the Eye Control though. Cool feature in theory but I never found it that reliable practically in real life fast shooting situations. But hopefully if they do add it the tec today will be better. Could be fun.


----------



## jebrady03 (Jul 20, 2016)

If ECF makes a comeback (and works well), I'll preorder this damn thing. And I was planning to wait a solid 6-12 months to buy it.

ECF
DPAF (coupled with a touchscreen because otherwise it's not nearly as useful)
Off sensor ADC
Anti Flicker
Metering tied to AF point

yes please!


----------



## IglooEater (Jul 20, 2016)

dilbert said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Just want to put on the record that I agree with Dilbert this once. Never thought it would happen. But it did. ;P


----------



## IglooEater (Jul 20, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> ccardona54 said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



Neuro, tactful as always..


----------



## Markus D (Jul 20, 2016)

Well, you can get a phone with a camera how about a camera with a phone!!!Cheers


----------



## tpatana (Jul 20, 2016)

Markus D said:


> Well, you can get a phone with a camera how about a camera with a phone!!!Cheers



~6-7 years ago I bought a Sony phone which was closer to a camera with a phone than the other way around. I still have it somewhere here.


----------



## skeglesswonder (Jul 20, 2016)

I miss having the folders autogenerate based on the new day in my Powershot. 8)


----------



## justawriter (Jul 20, 2016)

A gig or so of extra internal memory that can be filled exclusively at the ALL BRAND NEW CANON APP STORE.

Yes, now you can install all those apps that clutter up your phone on your camera too, but just a fraction less than many times the price.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 20, 2016)

Two things:

1) This "leaking" of non-information is getting ridiculous. It strikes me as nothing more than click bait and a cheap way to drive up website traffic;

2) As far as "features" goes, the only one that makes sense is in-camera AFMA. Canon should have been first with this, given that DPAF is a natural for it and it should have been done on the 1D X II. Fortunately for Canon, Nikon's implementation is a joke. Which is why it would be accurate to call this a first for DSLRs.

All of the other suggestions being floated are either not new, not realistic or obscure geekware that would be of no interest to most customers and no value in marketing the 5D IV.


----------



## Perio (Jul 20, 2016)

Illuminating buttons


----------



## Bennie_CanonShooter (Jul 20, 2016)

i would guest (want) - 16 bit RAW with new CR3


----------



## MrToes (Jul 20, 2016)

Perio said:


> Illuminating buttons



*Illuminating buttons sound like a good idea! How about a hole for the nose? LOL*


----------



## Bennymiata (Jul 20, 2016)

What about if it came with a 1-1000mm F1.0 lens thrown in for free?
Now THAT would be a first!

Seriously though, lit buttons at night and eye controlled focus would be very handy.


----------



## Ryananthony (Jul 20, 2016)

I have never had an issue knowing where the buttons are on my camera at night. Does it not become muscle memory at some point?


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Jul 20, 2016)

First place in DxO sensor rankings


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 20, 2016)

phigment said:


> padam said:
> 
> 
> > Internal RAW video with global shutter
> ...



If it were a global shutter they'd be screaming from the rooftops about it, not playing it off as something that's just nice to have.

I'm still surprised they didn't have an RT commander built into everything that was released after the radio controlled flash came out, so that's my best bet (and something that might even get me to buy an RT flash if they put RT commanders in enough bodies).


----------



## WIDEnet (Jul 20, 2016)

If it really is automatic AFMA, it wouldn't be a first on Canon cameras...Magic Lateran has had it for three full years now, and on cameras well older than twice that. Though coupling it with PDAF on the sensor would be a nice touch, taking out the one semi-auto step in the process (activating and deactivating CDAF).


----------



## eosuser1234 (Jul 20, 2016)

kalieaire said:


> The ability to lock the mirror up and put a short focal length lens like an EF-M lens inside?



yes, first ever DSLR/ MIRRORLESS combo camera. 
Perfect.


----------



## RBC5 (Jul 20, 2016)

Eye Control - agreed.

In-camera battery charging - agreed...been wanting that for years.

CA and distortion correction for third party lenses would be nice.

Also: Photon torpedoes, while cloaked. People would notice.


----------



## vscd (Jul 20, 2016)

ccardona54 said:


> jebrady03 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this a first in DSLR's? Or a "first"... like how Apple claims to have invented everything?
> ...



You know the difference between inventing and making something useable, based on existing inventions?


----------



## adamfilip (Jul 20, 2016)

Wish list
Automatic Micro Lens adjustment
8FPS
Changeable focus screens
RT Flash control built in
Eye tracking focus!
Spot Meter Linked to AF Point
Dual compact flash (no more SD)
Lower High ISO noise by 50%
Wifi
GPS
Larger view finder (magnified 1.5x)
More AF Points, all double cross to f8
sharp eye focus detection.
Ability to change icon and name of AF profiles.
Brighter Red viewfinder indicators.


----------



## adamfilip (Jul 20, 2016)

Pokemon Go built in


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 20, 2016)

Been predicting it for two years or so now: interchangeable head, aka F-1, except this time one is a pentaprism as normal, the other an EVF that when fitted and plugged in automatically locks the mirror up, and you have a 'mirrorless' with DPAF, principally for video purposes but there's nothing to stop you using it for stills, if that's your wish. This would fit with the early 'modular' rumours about the 5DIV.


----------



## RGF (Jul 20, 2016)

Dual pixels where each half has different ISO sensitivity, perhaps 6-8 stops. Can specify in adjustable pixel should capture extra highlights or extra shadow detail 8)


----------



## mb66energy (Jul 20, 2016)

Silverstream said:


> Is there any DSLR that has a live view in viewfinder like what is offered on Mirrorless? That is the one function that I would love to have although I would want it to be optional.



YES! Would be great for live view jobs and especially video + changing menu settings in very bright light!


----------



## tpatana (Jul 20, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> I have never had an issue knowing where the buttons are on my camera at night. Does it not become muscle memory at some point?



I've been wondering same thing at every "features I want" threads. I really don't want those. For one I think it'd look funny, but also one more thing to break. Less un-needed electronic parts = more reliability.


----------



## deleteme (Jul 20, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> Been predicting it for two years or so now: interchangeable head, aka F-1, except this time one is a pentaprism as normal, the other an EVF that when fitted and plugged in automatically locks the mirror up, and you have a 'mirrorless' with DPAF, principally for video purposes but there's nothing to stop you using it for stills, if that's your wish. This would fit with the early 'modular' rumours about the 5DIV.


This is a great idea but I think a little too ambitious for the next gen. One could also have a waist level finder.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 20, 2016)

For me the feature I would like in order of preference would be:
1)The ability to see your image in the viewfinder after you've taken the shot
2) An articulated screen (that can flip back in so the the camera can be stored with the screen protected)
3) Illuminated buttons at night
4) Automatic Calibration of Lens
5) Sensor cleaner that really does clean your sensor
6) In built ND filter
7) Flash commander
8) Face recognition
9) Best in class ISO performance


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 20, 2016)

vscd said:


> ccardona54 said:
> 
> 
> > jebrady03 said:
> ...



No, he doesn't have any idea at all. Apple didn't even invent the first commercially successful home computer.

1. The first commercially available POCKET MP3 player was invented by a Korean company. (1997 by Saehan Information Systems, which sold its “MPMan” player in Asia in spring 1998)

2. First in your pocket internet connectable cell phone was a Nokia.

3. Dick Tracy used a watch/radio. The closest thing to that is a watch/cellphone. A cell phone is a radio. In 1999, Samsung launched the world's first watch phone, the SPH-WP10. It had a protruding antenna, a monochrome LCD screen, and a 90-minutes of talk time with an integrated speaker and microphone.

In 1998, Steve Mann invented, designed, and built the world's first Linux wristwatch, which he presented at IEEE ISSCC2000, 2000 February 7, where he was named "the father of wearable computing".

The famous Timex Datalink, a so-called wristwatch, product line was introduced in 1994. The early Timex Datalink Smartwatches realized a wireless data transfer mode to communicate with a PC. Appointments and contacts created with Microsoft Schedule+, the predecessor of MS Outlook, could be easily transmitted to the watch via a screen blinking light protocol.

4. Apple did not invent the first usable music and movie downloads.

5. Microsoft launched the first tablet PC in 2002. There was no iPad until 2010, but there were many tablets before either of these.

6. There are all kinds of cloud syncing services.

7. Cell phones have been around since 1973. On 3 April 1973, Martin Cooper, a Motorola researcher and executive, made the first mobile telephone call from handheld subscriber equipment, placing a call to Dr. Joel S. Engel of Bell Labs.

*Apple didn't enter the cellphone market until 2007!*

8. Apple did NOT invent the Postscript. Postscript is a computer language for creating vector graphics. It is a dynamically typed, concatenative programming language and was created at Adobe Systems by John Warnock, Charles Geschke, Doug Brotz, Ed Taft and Bill Paxton from 1982 to 1984. Apple's did launch the first Postscript compatible printer (LaserWriter), but did not invent Postscript.

9. Apple DID NOT invent the first commercially successful home computer. That trophy goes to the the Altair 8800,a microcomputer designed in 1974 by MITS and based on the Intel 8080 CPU. Interest grew quickly after it was featured on the cover of the January 1975 issue (published in late November 1974) of Popular Electronics, and was sold by mail order through advertisements there, in Radio-Electronics, and in other hobbyist magazines. The designers hoped to sell a few hundred build-it-yourself kits to hobbyists, and were surprised when they sold thousands in the first month. The Altair also appealed to individuals and businesses that just wanted a computer and purchased the assembled version. The Altair is widely recognized as the spark that ignited the microcomputer revolution as the first commercially successful personal computer.

The Apple 1 was launched in 1976 and only sold about 20 units in the first 9 or 10 months. Only 200 of these units were ever built.

He has no idea what usable means and no sense of tech history.

So no on all of the above. Everything in the list was invented and very usable before Apple got its hands on it. Heck, sonny, printers were around decades before Apple. Same with computers. 

If you mean "usable" , when it comes to computers, to mean an easy operating system like Windows or MAC OS.. maybe you are right. Don't have to know a single DOS command. 

BTW: Apple didn't invent the first operating system either. I started out with DOS (Disk Operating System). I don't know what came before that. All Microsoft and Apple did was make it possible for any idiot to operate a computer. Couple that with Plug and Play and a person doesn't have to have any idea how the thing works to use it. Even software installs itself.

 His post is unusable. :

*Most details of what I posted were revealed in Google searches and not through personal intimate knowledge. However, I am old enough to know the entire "Apple invented everything remark was just absolutely false, and that Apple didn't invent first usable anything.* I watched many of these technological leaps come to life by reading magazines like Popular Electronics, etc. as a young man. Can anyone imagine actually reading? 

On the topic: I would like to see back lit buttons.


----------



## Diko (Jul 20, 2016)

Guys, can one please explain how come an unknown feature be a cr2?

Oh! And I bet on radio flash transmitter. After all Canon is producing next generation flashes


----------



## AvTvM (Jul 20, 2016)

Direct Print Button Mk. II ... auto-illuminates in the dark! ;D


----------



## GuyF (Jul 20, 2016)

Also has ability to use film. You'll finally be able to use that roll of Kodachrome you've had lying around since '88.


----------



## msatter (Jul 20, 2016)

It should be difficult for Canon becaus Magic Lantern covered a lot of ground on which Canon is second.


----------



## jebrady03 (Jul 20, 2016)

Some of the replies in this thread make it painfully obvious how many people are Canon-centric. The rumor states that the feature will be new to DSLR yet many are saying things like Auto-AFMA and illuminated buttons...


----------



## vscd (Jul 20, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> [...]
> No, he doesn't have any idea at all. Apple didn't even invent the first commercially successful home computer.
> [...]



(copy/paste from google deleted)

At least you proved to be an Apple Fanboy. Congrats.


----------



## Zv (Jul 20, 2016)

A cup holder.


----------



## AvTvM (Jul 20, 2016)

jebrady03 said:


> Some of the replies in this thread make it painfully obvious how many people are Canon-centric. The rumor states that the feature will be new to DSLR yet many are saying things like Auto-AFMA and illuminated buttons...



there are a good number of suggested features listed in this thread that would definitely be first in any DLSR ...

1.-4. illuminated Direct Print Button ... not in any camera so far
...
5. wireless radio flash [RT] commander built in ... not in any camera so far 
6. Eye Control AF Mk. II ... not in any DLSR so far
7. Well implemented, fully automatic AFMA ... niot ina ny DSLR so far [Nikon counts as first *attempt* only]
8. Full Live-View overlay in OVF ... not in any DSLR so far [only in Sony SLTs] 
9. USB 3.1 Gen 2 with type C connector .. not on any camera so far
10. Electronic global shutter [with extremely short X-sync & no rolling shutter] ... not in any DSLR so far
11. Integral Arca-compatible grooves on bottom and one side of camera body ... not in any DSLR so far
12. Sensible strap lugs as on EOS M (1) ... not seen on any DSLR so far
13. Voice commands ... not in any DSLR so far 
14. Working DP-AF ... not in any DLSR [Canon so far only counts as first *attempt*]
15. and then some! 

Go, stupid Canon ... IMPLEMENT!


----------



## dufflover (Jul 20, 2016)

Given some of Canon's claims of "new and improved" things in the past I am skeptical about what it could be, probably something that is a "first" but hardly something that is a big deal to most DSLR users. I mean there are plenty of little "nice to haves" which are very insignificant but still something you could market as "a first".

Hope to be wrong and it's something great but I'm not holding my breath. It's probably something another company already does with a minor tweak (ala Apple/Android style lol) or something ML already did.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 20, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> vscd said:
> 
> 
> > ccardona54 said:
> ...



Oh, give the guy a break. He probably just confused the word 'invented' with the word 'perfected'. Oh, snap. 

Then again, maybe it was just a typo...


----------



## suburbia (Jul 20, 2016)

+1 for Eye Control Focusing, had the EOS 50E then the EOS 3 and I loved it, felt harmonious and intuitive. Its been the only really noticable continual down-grade for me moving to digital some 10 years ago. I'm not planning to upgrade to the 5D IV, certainly not at launch, but that feature if combined with some noticeable sensor improvements would have me reaching for the credit card almost straight away!


----------



## wildwalker (Jul 20, 2016)

I would like to see

Removable wireless LCD (for shooting in really awkward positions)
ISO Priority
Auto DoF (pick two points, camera works out best Aperture)

None of these are particularly important of course, just what I would like.


----------



## ukmdb (Jul 20, 2016)

I am going to guess at Built in flash storage.
Makes sense to help people gather enough new cards.


----------



## nils (Jul 20, 2016)

What about a dial for EV compensation?

Seems only low-end cameras have those...


----------



## BobG (Jul 20, 2016)

How about a RAW Histogram


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 20, 2016)

nils said:


> What about a dial for EV compensation?
> Seems only low-end cameras have those...



Did you miss that big round thing on the back of xD-series cameras? ???


----------



## jebrady03 (Jul 20, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> jebrady03 said:
> 
> 
> > Some of the replies in this thread make it painfully obvious how many people are Canon-centric. The rumor states that the feature will be new to DSLR yet many are saying things like Auto-AFMA and illuminated buttons...
> ...



Well, I did say "some" and provided 2 examples.


----------



## GmwDarkroom (Jul 20, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Oh, give the guy a break. He probably just confused the word 'invented' with the word 'perfected'. Oh, snap.


To paraphrase a rephrased phrase, "The greatest invention Apple ever made was convincing the world Apple products are perfect and all they need."


----------



## -1 (Jul 20, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sabaki said:
> 
> 
> > Viewfinder cap ala Nikon DSLRs
> ...


And a very nice feature it is. Trés premium!


----------



## -1 (Jul 20, 2016)

WillT said:


> Come on eye controlled focus or what ever it is called on canon film cameras.


That would be a DSLR first...


----------



## llocq (Jul 20, 2016)

cjzajac said:


> A built-in intervalometer for time-lapse possibly. I can't recall any of the Canon DSLR having this feature.



5DSR/5DS/7DmkII has this already


----------



## -1 (Jul 20, 2016)

ScottyP said:


> Auto AFMA and lighted buttons as Ashanford suggested would be great. Displaying the DOF calculation in the eyepiece would be nice too.


Integrated Arca L-plate... 
Edit: With the rail parallel to the optical axis, of course!


----------



## mnclayshooter (Jul 20, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> Been predicting it for two years or so now: interchangeable head, aka F-1, except this time one is a pentaprism as normal, the other an EVF that when fitted and plugged in automatically locks the mirror up, and you have a 'mirrorless' with DPAF, principally for video purposes but there's nothing to stop you using it for stills, if that's your wish. This would fit with the early 'modular' rumours about the 5DIV.



I think to avoid the cludge of electronic contact failures/wear - any joint that can allow sand in, will allow sand in, that it would more feasible to simply add a facet or use an existing facet of the prism with an OLED screen holographically displayed on it - maintaining the weather sealing/unibody integrity of the body itself. Once the mirror flips up, the screen takes over as an EVF. 

Thoughts?


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 20, 2016)

An "Engage" button, so I can catch up with my buddy Picard for a spot of earl grey tea in the Alpha sector 

(I'll grab a pic when I get there)


----------



## Ian K (Jul 20, 2016)

Would love the built in Arca Swiss L Bracket. It would annoy the likes of RRS and Kirk though.

Automatic AFMA would be good too, that said Reikan FoCal pretty much solves this problem.


----------



## LoneRider (Jul 20, 2016)

+1 on the EVF hybrid.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=29415.msg586077#msg586077

I think that would be awesome to see the picture taken in the viewfinder, same with menus for that matter. Having a text overlay to verify mode changes in the viewfinder, really would be cool.

I do thing the 2x2 dual pixel array is an interesting idea. A lot of information to process, but would likely take DPAF to a next level, if possible.


----------



## RobPan (Jul 20, 2016)

<p>What sort of “DSLR first” feature do you want to see in a Canon DSLR?</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>[/html]
[/quote]

A bright Leica type rangefinder, enabling us to focus in low light where AF does not work.


----------



## Canonlight13 (Jul 20, 2016)

I am about 98% sure it's a hybrid viewfinder. I know Fuji has done this, but it hasn't been done on a DSLR. There was a Canon patent not too long ago for a hybrid view finder. This would be awesome, I thoroughly enjoy my newly acquired vintage glass (Super Takumar 50/1.4, Helios 44-2 58mm f2, and vivitar 135/2.8), but coming from an Olympus omd em5 II EVF to optical viewfinder, seemed like step back. If the Canon 5d IV has a higher resolution sensor and hybrid viewfinder with manual focus assists (focus peaking, focus magnification) and retain their amazing low light performance, they can have my money (I can only dream of IBIS on canon body, really don't want to leave, I am a firm believer in Canon glass, best out there, the new 35mm 1.4 II is a zeiss otus cu autofoc-us ). If not, might switch to Sony...


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 20, 2016)

USB 3.1
or
SATA 3.2


----------



## Ryananthony (Jul 20, 2016)

Did anyone read this? 

"We’re told that the new camera will have a DSLR first from Canon, but the source was unsure if any other manufacturer has or will have the same feature in one of their cameras. While we’re told that the feature “isn’t major”, it is something “a lot of shooters will be happy to have”."

The feature isn't major, apparently. No there isn't going to be an EVF. I really don't see Canon implementing something like that in a trusty workhorse for so many. In my opinion that would be suited to another break off model, or possibly if any other the 6d line.


----------



## j-nord (Jul 20, 2016)

I skimmed through all 10 pages and I don't see a single person saying: bottle opener. That would be the single greatest improvement over the 5Diii.


----------



## Proscribo (Jul 20, 2016)

j-nord said:


> I skimmed through all 10 pages and I don't see a single person saying: bottle opener. That would be the single greatest improvement over the 5Diii.


Well that it is. Fits the description perfectly; not a major new feature but a lot (everyone) will be happy about it.


----------



## tpatana (Jul 20, 2016)

So what's the illuminati button? Like bat-signal, hooded people come flocking around?


----------



## pedro (Jul 20, 2016)

a sensor function that shuts your camera off if the motive is boring ;D


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 20, 2016)

Electronic view finder, hybrid viewfinder, is the day I keep my old model, I hate those things in a camera, you guys who like it and wish for it that's fair do, but not for me, I love my DSLR just as it is, plus some tweaks, better res, DR, speed, user interface tweaks, feature such as build in radio trigger I would like, I want to see the world through the lens, as a matter of a fact I love to view the world through that buitiful crafted Canon L glass, the day I have no choice and am forced to use EVFs I will stick with old tech.


----------



## Deleted member 68328 (Jul 20, 2016)

I'd like to see something that allows getting rid of AF issues. Whether a shifting sensor to compensate for AF inaccuracies or automated AFMA or whatever... But 100% tack sharp shots at F/1.4 ALL THE TIME at least on (almost) static subject would be a dream 

And please Canon, make it work with third-party lenses too!


----------



## LoneRider (Jul 20, 2016)

From https://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canon-powershot-g7-x-mark-ii-review?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=generic&ref_=pe_1822230_200900040_dpr_nl_212_4


> The G7 X II offers what Canon calls 'Dual Sensing IS', which uses data from the image sensor (in addition to gyro-scoping sensors) to reduce blur caused by camera shake. The company claims that this system is more effective than on the G7 X, with the ability to reduce shake by four stops. There's also a new panning IS mode that will adjust the shutter speed to ensure that your subject is 'frozen.'
> 
> In the image quality department, the Digic 7 processor brings improved sharpening and high ISO noise reduction algorithms. We'll see the results of that later in the review.



Hmm, I revise my guess after reading the review. It makes sense, just place it in with the anti-flicker logic. Wait until your at the end of a periodic movement (shake) for the exposure.


----------



## LoneRider (Jul 20, 2016)

Also from that review, DIGIC 7 readily running 20MP at 8FPS on the Canon G7 X II. I can't help but to think the bar for entry on Canon's serious cameras is not 8FPS. I could be surprised by the 5Div, but I still think 8FPS is going to be present.


----------



## tpatana (Jul 20, 2016)

arthurbikemad said:


> Electronic view finder, hybrid viewfinder, is the day I keep my old model, I hate those things in a camera, you guys who like it and wish for it that's fair do, but not for me, I love my DSLR just as it is, plus some tweaks, better res, DR, speed, user interface tweaks, feature such as build in radio trigger I would like, I want to see the world through the lens, as a matter of a fact I love to view the world through that buitiful crafted Canon L glass, the day I have no choice and am forced to use EVFs I will stick with old tech.



What if the EVF is so good you can't tell the difference?


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 20, 2016)

bsbeamer said:


> crop shooting mode?



+1


----------



## DrAC (Jul 20, 2016)

There have been some very useful suggestions in the thread.
I had a Canon eyeball focussing camera. In principle, it was nice - in practice, it was very hit an miss for someone with glasses.

I would like the EVF overlay to give you the details you get in many mirrorless cameras.
One possible innovation is multiple shots moving the sensor to increase the effective number of pixels (like the Olympus OM E5 Mark 2).
Another innovation and a biggie would be in-camera stabilization.
I wouldn't want voice control - not a great idea in a church....
A possible change could be a user-selectable resolution mode - offer maximum pixels or offer fewer pixels and use pixel binning techniques to group pixels to increase the signal to noise ratio.

Finally, I like the comment on the lug. Has anyone else had a Canon sharp lug eat through the strap and see their camera drop to the floor?


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 20, 2016)

tpatana said:


> arthurbikemad said:
> 
> 
> > Electronic view finder, hybrid viewfinder, is the day I keep my old model, I hate those things in a camera, you guys who like it and wish for it that's fair do, but not for me, I love my DSLR just as it is, plus some tweaks, better res, DR, speed, user interface tweaks, feature such as build in radio trigger I would like, I want to see the world through the lens, as a matter of a fact I love to view the world through that buitiful crafted Canon L glass, the day I have no choice and am forced to use EVFs I will stick with old tech.
> ...



Then I'd be sold I guess, do you think they will get that good? I am sure in time that will be the case, I'd be a convert if so after all that would be that.


----------



## Frage (Jul 20, 2016)

First "my personal budget friendly".


----------



## tpatana (Jul 20, 2016)

arthurbikemad said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > arthurbikemad said:
> ...



Yes, I'm 100% sure they will get that good. But my crystal ball doesn't give me a date. She's not my type anyway.

I think somewhere 4-10 years down the road, they will be _good enough_ on resolution/response that all the other improvements trump OVF and they'll replace 99% of the market. I'd bet 1DX3 is still OVF but 1DX4 some sort of EVF or hybrid at least. They will start trying on lower end cameras, like 95D


----------



## rfdesigner (Jul 20, 2016)

arthurbikemad said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > arthurbikemad said:
> ...



They will always take power, so you will always have to drain the battery to use the viewfinder, can't see wildlife photogs waiting in a hide for 3 days to capture 5 seconds of footage of some rare animal being happy they can't look though the viewfinder without using juice.

There will always be a lag, to make it work well it will will have to balance frame rate with sensitivity, fast and low light will be the challenge.

Size and cost will shrink, but moores law won't solve the two big issues.

If you're happy with both of those then fine.. I'm not.


----------



## tpatana (Jul 20, 2016)

rfdesigner said:


> They will always take power, so you will always have to drain the battery to use the viewfinder, can't see wildlife photogs waiting in a hide for 3 days to capture 5 seconds of footage of some rare animal being happy they can't look though the viewfinder without using juice.
> 
> There will always be a lag, to make it work well it will will have to balance frame rate with sensitivity, fast and low light will be the challenge.
> 
> ...



Think outside the box. Lag can be fixed for sure. 1ms is long time for good electronics, so it just needs to be fast enough. For battery, if I have the camera powered on for 3 days, it'll drain the battery regardless of the VF. One day they'll be good enough to take the market.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 20, 2016)

rfdesigner said:


> They will always take power, so you will always have to drain the battery to use the viewfinder, can't see wildlife photogs waiting in a hide for 3 days to capture 5 seconds of footage of some rare animal being happy they can't look though the viewfinder without using juice.



1) Not everyone's a wildlife shooter, especially in the 5D camp.

2) A hybrid OVF/EVF solves your juice problem. You could just turn it off if you wanted to save juice.

That said, I don't think that's what this new innovation is. EVFs will eventually come to SLRs, but I'd be stunned if (a) Canon pulled that off now and (b) Canon messed around with the bread and butter 5D line first -- you'd expect they'd try this in a one-off side project of a camera and not in such a high profile rig.

- A


----------



## rfdesigner (Jul 20, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> rfdesigner said:
> 
> 
> > They will always take power, so you will always have to drain the battery to use the viewfinder, can't see wildlife photogs waiting in a hide for 3 days to capture 5 seconds of footage of some rare animal being happy they can't look though the viewfinder without using juice.
> ...



A hybrid would be fine.

In my case I use the camera powered down with manual focus an awful lot, touching the shutter button to bring it to life if events look promising.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 20, 2016)

rfdesigner said:


> They will always take power, so you will always have to drain the battery to use the viewfinder...



That's true for many current cameras. Take the battery out of a camera with a transmissive LCD (7D/II, 5DIII/s, 1D X/II, etc.), the VF gets very dark. It's certainly not drain on the order of an EVF, but it does draw power, and that usage is constant even with the camera powered off.


----------



## Powerkey (Jul 20, 2016)

Personally, I would like to see a square sensor.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 21, 2016)

Powerkey said:


> Personally, I would like to see a square sensor.



Nicely done.

Here I was feeling nutty for someday wanting a digital XPan (24 x 65mm) rig. 

- A


----------



## Azathoth (Jul 21, 2016)

adamfilip said:


> Pokemon Go built in



^ ^


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 21, 2016)

Powerkey said:


> Personally, I would like to see a square sensor.



So you'd prefer a 1.18x crop sensor to a FF sensor? Or perhaps a much more expensive camera? Those, among other reasons (incompatibility with a few lenses and many lens hoods, etc.) means that idea is pretty much a non-starter.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 21, 2016)

How about being able to zoom into a specific spot in live view and white balance- like a face backlit or in the shade.


----------



## IglooEater (Jul 21, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> rfdesigner said:
> 
> 
> > They will always take power, so you will always have to drain the battery to use the viewfinder...
> ...



I've heard of this before, have any more information on why this is and how it works? I'm just curious, makes no difference to me.


----------



## lettherebelight (Jul 21, 2016)

Ridiculous these rumors but ... they should revive eye-controlled focus point selection and pair it with some form of DOF indication a la magic lantern etc

So much for today's advanced tea-leaf reading.




Canon Rumors said:


> <p>The teasing of features and information has started ahead of the August announcement of the EOS 5D Mark IV from Canon.</p>
> <p>We’re told that the new camera will have a DSLR first from Canon, but the source was unsure if any other manufacturer has or will have the same feature in one of their cameras. While we’re told that the feature “isn’t major”, it is something “a lot of shooters will be happy to have”.</p>
> <p>We expect a lot more information over the next few weeks, and we’re working hard daily trying to get some new bits of information.</p>
> <p>What sort of “DSLR first” feature do you want to see in a Canon DSLR?</p>
> <span id="pty_trigger"></span>


----------



## IglooEater (Jul 21, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> Did anyone read this?
> 
> "We’re told that the new camera will have a DSLR first from Canon, but the source was unsure if any other manufacturer has or will have the same feature in one of their cameras. While we’re told that the feature “isn’t major”, it is something “a lot of shooters will be happy to have”."
> 
> The feature isn't major, apparently. No there isn't going to be an EVF. I really don't see Canon implementing something like that in a trusty workhorse for so many. In my opinion that would be suited to another break off model, or possibly if any other the 6d line.



Also the fact that the source doesn't seem to even know what kind of feature this is, or even whether or not the competition has it would seem to point to a very small feature. I think we all expect the 5D IV to have some feature not already found on a Canon DSLR.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jul 21, 2016)

hmmm.

- no more need of AFMA. the system reads the DPAF sensor prior to capture and adjusts focus as it happens.

- hybrid EVF and OVF viewfinder. the choice of either an EVF / liveview experience .. OR .. OVF .. OR .. OVF with EVF overlays.

- the intelligent hotshoe found on the Gx series and EOS-M series bodies, so that you can use the EVF-DC1 as an accessory for liveview EVF shooting.

I could see it easily being the last one .. it's the easiest implementation.

oh what the hell..

32MP DSLR camera with 8K 30fps shooting.

go big or go home


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 21, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > rfdesigner said:
> ...



There are different types of transmissive LCDs, but they share the common features of a liquid crystal that can alter its internal organization in response to an applied electrical field, sandwiched between two polarizers. The type used in the VF of Canon (and Nikon) dSLRs has the polarizers oriented at 90°, so power is required to hold the liquid crystal in the 'twisted' state that allows light to be rotated so it passes through the second polarizer.


----------



## slclick (Jul 21, 2016)

While I loved my EOS 3, it was not for eye control, it never worked that well for me. I liked the body because it was robust, dependable and professional level gear at a fraction of the flagship. I don't have a pony in this wishlist race since I won't be upgrading my 5D3 but that's not a feature I'd pick.


----------



## tomservo51 (Jul 21, 2016)

Face tracking like Sony's. Focus peaking. Built in wireless transmitter for external flash.


----------



## Orangutan (Jul 21, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Powerkey said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I would like to see a square sensor.
> ...



Probably not a non-starter, but wouldn't be a reasonable feature to develop at this time due to sensor manufacturing costs. I've said before I'd love a square sensor that encompasses the entire (usable) image circle so you can choose your aspect ratio in post. It would be expensive. It would be a premium or niche model. Unlike some other folk here I don't think the world always shares my feature priorities. Whether I could afford it is something I won't have to think about for a long time.


----------



## Aaron D (Jul 21, 2016)

I bet it has a telephone built in.


----------



## TheJock (Jul 21, 2016)

Well personally speaking, I would like to see the new body double the FL of all my lenses with the flick of a switch, with zero loss of IQ of course ;D


----------



## bljoe (Jul 21, 2016)

A lot of the things I keep reading seem to easily be dismissed by just re-reading the original post.

The main points I notice are :

1. "will have a DSLR first from Canon" Reading this really makes me tune in on the part that says " DSLR " which makes me believe it's something that may exist on their cinema cameras - pointing at a video feature.

2. "unsure if any other manufacturer has or will have the same feature" First, if this is a semi-reliable source, good enough to get a CR2 rating, then I'd have to say they somewhat know cameras, and current technology. This makes me believe that the person making this statement is most likely aware of all of the main features than Nikon, and Sony cameras have to offer - especially the features that are bragged about, so it should not be any of those.

For example : 5 axis stabilization, Log gammas, timecode, zebras, built in RT etc etc...

So knowing this, what else can we assume it could be ??????

Food for thought !


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 21, 2016)

And highlights that Canon advertising needs improving as many don't know the features they want are already supported on current models, time laps, crop mode etc all on 5DSR and so on.


----------



## stefsan (Jul 21, 2016)

slclick said:


> While I loved my EOS 3, it was not for eye control, it never worked that well for me. I liked the body because it was robust, dependable and professional level gear at a fraction of the flagship. I don't have a pony in this wishlist race since I won't be upgrading my 5D3 but that's not a feature I'd pick.



Question to all the eye control users of old: did it work if you wore glasses?


----------



## wockawocka (Jul 21, 2016)

It would be nice to have an integrate EVF and OVF, switchable on the fly through the same eye piece so that to use live view you never need to leave the viewfinder.


----------



## suburbia (Jul 21, 2016)

stefsan said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > While I loved my EOS 3, it was not for eye control, it never worked that well for me. I liked the body because it was robust, dependable and professional level gear at a fraction of the flagship. I don't have a pony in this wishlist race since I won't be upgrading my 5D3 but that's not a feature I'd pick.
> ...



Yes you were meant to calibrate it at first and also every now and then. Some people did have problems with it but for me it worked flawlessly. Much quicker than moving focus points with a cursor or focus and recompose.

From the manual:



> You calibrate the camera by looking at a blinking focusing point in the viewfinder and then pressing the shutter button. Your do this for four focusing point while holding the camera horizontally and again while hold the camera vertically. Therefore you have to follow the calibration procedure eight times
> There are three calibration channels (CAL 1, 2, 3) which can store different calibration data.
> 
> For example you can store calibration data in channel 1 for your naked eye and channel 2 for when you wear glasses or contact lenses. Channel 3 can be used to store calibration data for another user.


----------



## jebrady03 (Jul 21, 2016)

jebrady03 said:


> If ECF makes a comeback (and works well), I'll preorder this damn thing. And I was planning to wait a solid 6-12 months to buy it.
> 
> ECF
> DPAF (coupled with a touchscreen because otherwise it's not nearly as useful)
> ...



I'll add a few...
Automated AFMA, especially if it works for more than one AF point
Hybrid OVF/EVF with the option to completely turn either one off
And I'm dreaming here but..... a round imaging sensor which utilizes the entire imaging circle of the lens. Yes, I'd happily buy all new lens hoods for this, and pay a premium for the camera. To be able to crop to my desired aspect ratio without sacrificing a substantial portion of the intended original 3:2 field of view would be HUGE! 3:2, _*for me at least*_, isn't really ideal for portraits, especially when the camera is vertically oriented. For something like this to be usable though, Canon will need to employ all of the latest sensor advances, including those they've never used before, due to heavy vignetting.
And for crap's sake, can we get a round viewfinder port... PLEASE?!?!


----------



## xps (Jul 21, 2016)

Video without 30min Limitation?
Automatic or wireless publication opportunity to YouTube e.g.?
Charging over USB 3.1

Or even >14 stops of DR (that has NO Canon model)? :


----------



## stefsan (Jul 21, 2016)

Question to all the eye control users of old: did it work if you wore glasses?
[/quote]


Yes you were meant to calibrate it at first and also every now and then. Some people did have problems with it but for me it worked flawlessly. Much quicker than moving focus points with a cursor or focus and recompose.

From the manual:



> You calibrate the camera by looking at a blinking focusing point in the viewfinder and then pressing the shutter button. Your do this for four focusing point while holding the camera horizontally and again while hold the camera vertically. Therefore you have to follow the calibration procedure eight times
> There are three calibration channels (CAL 1, 2, 3) which can store different calibration data.
> 
> For example you can store calibration data in channel 1 for your naked eye and channel 2 for when you wear glasses or contact lenses. Channel 3 can be used to store calibration data for another user.


[/quote]

Thanks for the quick info!
If well implemented (and with a more user-friendly calibration process), eye controlled AF could be a real winner.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 21, 2016)

xps said:


> Video without 30min Limitation?



That limitation isn't from Canon, you'll have to that issue up with the EU...


----------



## saturoldan (Jul 21, 2016)

May be a star tracking feature like Pentax K1 has, or pixel shifting resolution. It would be usefull but not a giant leap...


----------



## Meatcurry (Jul 21, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > Video without 30min Limitation?
> ...



That's the sole reason so many voted for BREXIT!


----------



## RobPan (Jul 21, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Powerkey said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I would like to see a square sensor.
> ...



Yes, because the 5Dn is a DSLR. A 36x36mm mirroless would be easier to build. But perhaps not on Canon's _urgent_ list. There is one Sony feature that would be useful (and not at all impossible) in a DSLR: IBIS, i.e. the in-camera image stabilizer. Works very well in the Sony A7R2, why not in a Canon DSLR? Would be a pleasant surprise for Canon users.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 21, 2016)

mnclayshooter said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Been predicting it for two years or so now: interchangeable head, aka F-1, except this time one is a pentaprism as normal, the other an EVF that when fitted and plugged in automatically locks the mirror up, and you have a 'mirrorless' with DPAF, principally for video purposes but there's nothing to stop you using it for stills, if that's your wish. This would fit with the early 'modular' rumours about the 5DIV.
> ...



If it could be done without detriment to the normal OVF view, and provide the additional information in a satisfactory manner then sure. The dslr continues to develop and this could keep the OVF up to date. However I don't see that a decent drop-and-slide interchangeable pentaprism would have to defeat the structural integrity of the 5D, after all the F2, F3, LX, and F-1 were all pretty resilient to abuse. The electrical plugs could be pretty substantial too, but I think ultimately it would be the increase in production cost that could not be passed on to the market that would kill the idea.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 21, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> While we’re told that the feature “isn’t major”, it is something “a lot of shooters will be happy to have”.





dilbert said:


> it has to be IBIS or auto AFMA.
> Nothing else benefits "all" photographers.



Since when does 'a lot of shooters' mean 'all photographers'? Well, maybe in dilbertland...but more likely it's just the usual problem with reading comprehension. :


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 21, 2016)

dilbert said:


> it has to be IBIS or auto AFMA.
> 
> Nothing else benefits "all" photographers.



Auto AFMA makes perfect sense. 

- A


----------



## Photographer-at-Large (Jul 21, 2016)

I'd love for the feature to be global shutter and/or recording in ProRes / raw format.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 21, 2016)

dilbert said:


> it has to be IBIS or auto AFMA.
> 
> Nothing else benefits "all" photographers.


Speed benefits all photographers. So some type faster interfaces were some of my first guesses.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 21, 2016)

dilbert said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...


5Ds cameras have USB 3 already so that wouldn't be a Canon first. A first for Canon would be 802.11ac. This was debuted in the Samsung NX1 so not completely new, but due to speed will be more capable than the 80D control over wifi. 

I've had some radio interference issues between 802.11ac and USB 3 so maybe a different physical interface would be used. Not sure if USB 3.1 resolves those issues. I'll have to go read up more on the subject though that is something to bear in mind. I imagine reliability straight-out-the-box is a high priority for most 5 series users so I expect Canon to use the set of technologies that are most compatible.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Jul 21, 2016)

bljoe said:


> 1. "will have a DSLR first from Canon" Reading this really makes me tune in on the part that says " DSLR " which makes me believe it's something that may exist on their cinema cameras - pointing at a video feature.



Or something like this from the G7X II: 

There's also a new panning IS mode that will adjust the shutter speed to ensure that your subject is 'frozen.' in body... shutter speed coordination with the gyro/movement of the body/lens combo.


----------



## tron (Jul 22, 2016)

Since it will not be something major (very big improvement in DR or in High ISO IQ which admittedly is much to ask in a single generation iteration) I cannot see the fuss about it.
Anyway i would be happy with 1DxII performance in DR and High ISO.

They could also implement their dual amplification patent (Sorry I reverted back to DR issues..).


----------



## gibbygoo (Jul 22, 2016)

Dunno what they're so excited to share, but I can say with confidence that DSLRs will continue to be a joke for serious video production (real commercial work, not film school BS). The 5d4 will shoot 4K at 30p, just like my phone does. Wow. And of course it will do so to a sloppy 4:2:0 8bit Long GOP p.o.s. h264 codec. There will be no option for XLR inputs. There will most certainly be no ND filters. I also expect no peaking and no zebra controls.

If Canon made a video-centric 5D Mark IV-s with internal 422 10-bit intra with 120fps+, and coupled that with proprietary EVF, XLR and ND modules (a la Red), the video production market would rejoice. They could build such a camera. Even at $5,000, it would sell like hot cakes. I'd dump my Sony Fs7 in a heartbeat. I'd invest more in Canon glass. But alas, Canon is stupid in their marketing and product development, so screw it. Life would be so much easier if I didn't love the Canon glass and color science.


----------



## Meatcurry (Jul 22, 2016)

gibbygoo said:


> Dunno what they're so excited to share, but I can say with confidence that DSLRs will continue to be a joke for serious video production (real commercial work, not film school BS). The 5d4 will shoot 4K at 30p, just like my phone does. Wow. And of course it will do so to a sloppy 4:2:0 8bit Long GOP p.o.s. h264 codec. There will be no option for XLR inputs. There will most certainly be no ND filters. I also expect no peaking and no zebra controls.
> 
> If Canon made a video-centric 5D Mark IV-s with internal 422 10-bit intra with 120fps+, and coupled that with proprietary EVF, XLR and ND modules (a la Red), the video production market would rejoice. They could build such a camera. Even at $5,000, it would sell like hot cakes. I'd dump my Sony Fs7 in a heartbeat. I'd invest more in Canon glass. But alas, Canon is stupid in their marketing and product development, so screw it. Life would be so much easier if I didn't love the Canon glass and color science.


I think Canon agree that DSLRs are a joke for serious video work, that's why they provide many other options(C100,C300,C500). When are you going to realise that Canon have no interest in making any of their DSLRs compete on video with other products they sell?


----------



## Sharlin (Jul 22, 2016)

Meatcurry said:


> > If Canon made a video-centric 5D Mark IV-s with internal 422 10-bit intra with 120fps+, and coupled that with proprietary EVF, XLR and ND modules (a la Red), the video production market would rejoice. They could build such a camera. Even at $5,000, it would sell like hot cakes. I'd dump my Sony Fs7 in a heartbeat. I'd invest more in Canon glass. But alas, Canon is stupid in their marketing and product development, so screw it. Life would be so much easier if I didn't love the Canon glass and color science.
> 
> 
> I think Canon agree that DSLRs are a joke for serious video work, that's why they provide many other options(C100,C300,C500). When are you going to realise that Canon have no interest in making any of their DSLRs compete on video with other products they sell?



+1. Sheesh. The sense of entitlement of some people... "I want it all and I want it cheap and Canon is stupid for not giving me what I want!"


----------



## tron (Jul 22, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Sharlin said:
> 
> 
> > Meatcurry said:
> ...


+1 Exactly! Not all people are video oriented and demand to use a DSLR for that! And more importantly video is merely an add-on it is not what this camera is made for. 

And although I do not object the video capabilities I am tempted to answer to the video person - I see no name on that quote- that if Canon were to make a stills oriented camera with crazy DR and crazy High ISO quality I would be willing to pay 1000$ more even if it didn't have any video capabilities at all! ;D
Reality though is somewhere in between...


----------



## rrcphoto (Jul 22, 2016)

Meatcurry said:


> gibbygoo said:
> 
> 
> > Dunno what they're so excited to share, but I can say with confidence that DSLRs will continue to be a joke for serious video production (real commercial work, not film school BS). The 5d4 will shoot 4K at 30p, just like my phone does. Wow. And of course it will do so to a sloppy 4:2:0 8bit Long GOP p.o.s. h264 codec. There will be no option for XLR inputs. There will most certainly be no ND filters. I also expect no peaking and no zebra controls.
> ...



Anyone that is looking at the cxxx series of cameras could care less about the 5d series.

I doubt Canon cares as much as some think they feel about internal product competition.

However people forget that canons video solutions do not use the same digic chips.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jul 22, 2016)

gibbygoo said:


> Dunno what they're so excited to share, but I can say with confidence that DSLRs will continue to be a joke for serious video production (real commercial work, not film school BS). The 5d4 will shoot 4K at 30p, just like my phone does. Wow.



If you think your phone and a full frame camera shot comparable 4k.. then I really think you are trolling and have no real clue.


----------



## SchnauzerFace (Jul 22, 2016)

gibbygoo said:


> Dunno what they're so excited to share, but I can say with confidence that DSLRs will continue to be a joke for serious video production (real commercial work, not film school BS). The 5d4 will shoot 4K at 30p, just like my phone does. Wow. And of course it will do so to a sloppy 4:2:0 8bit Long GOP p.o.s. h264 codec. There will be no option for XLR inputs. There will most certainly be no ND filters. I also expect no peaking and no zebra controls.
> 
> If Canon made a video-centric 5D Mark IV-s with internal 422 10-bit intra with 120fps+, and coupled that with proprietary EVF, XLR and ND modules (a la Red), the video production market would rejoice. They could build such a camera. Even at $5,000, it would sell like hot cakes.



The C300 MkII can do many --but not all -- of the things you're asking (4K w/ 422 10-bit, XLR, ND, peaking, zebra), and it costs about $12,000. I imagine the video production market would, indeed, rejoice if they could get everything the C300ii offers PLUS 120fps for roughly $7,000 less than the C300ii ... AND if it's also a 5D-quality still camera on top of it. 

I don't see why we should consider DSLRs a "joke" for serious video production when that's not what they're designed for. It's like saying a Segway scooter is a "joke" for serious dirt bike racers. Just bringing up RED in passing as a comparison/gold standard feels unfair. Even the lower end RED setups will cost 10x a 5D iv. 

BTW -- the 1DXii produces gorgeous 4K video in the right hands. Is it an Alexa, a RED or even a C300? No, but it was never meant to be -- and it still delivers quite admirably at a fraction of the price.

TL; DR: Nobody expects DSLRs to be used for high-end video work. For that, you'll need a high-end video setup.


----------



## aa_angus (Jul 23, 2016)

I have a question regarding the proposed automatic AFMA:

Would the calibration occur instantaneously as each photo is being taken, or would it only happen once (say, the first time each lens was attached to the camera body? If it were the later, then presumably you would be able to tell the camera to recalibrate every so often. 

I'm trying to discern whether or not auto AFMA would improve focus consistency, as well as accuracy?

Thanks in advance. Hopefully I haven't over-complicated a simple question.


----------



## tpatana (Jul 23, 2016)

gibbygoo said:


> Dunno what they're so excited to share, but I can say with confidence that DSLRs will continue to be a joke for serious video production (real commercial work, not film school BS). The 5d4 will shoot 4K at 30p, just like my phone does. Wow. And of course it will do so to a sloppy 4:2:0 8bit Long GOP p.o.s. h264 codec. There will be no option for XLR inputs. There will most certainly be no ND filters. I also expect no peaking and no zebra controls.
> 
> If Canon made a video-centric 5D Mark IV-s with internal 422 10-bit intra with 120fps+, and coupled that with proprietary EVF, XLR and ND modules (a la Red), the video production market would rejoice. They could build such a camera. Even at $5,000, it would sell like hot cakes. I'd dump my Sony Fs7 in a heartbeat. I'd invest more in Canon glass. But alas, Canon is stupid in their marketing and product development, so screw it. Life would be so much easier if I didn't love the Canon glass and color science.



Ohmygod. The weirdest message ever.

I'm mad at Toyota since my Corolla Mk3 doesn't have 8L-V12 twin-cam with double clutch. Such disrespect for customer, and they'll lose marketshare for that for sure. Unless Mk4 has those and BJ machine too, I'm staying with my Lamborghini. Unless they give me those Toyota will lose market share for sure, and it's beginning of doom for the company.


----------



## Simius (Jul 23, 2016)

Charge the battery by micro USB connector on the body.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jul 23, 2016)

I have a charger that charges 2 LPE6 batteries (and unchipped clones) that just uses USB.

It's really handy for charging on the go, and it only cost $10 or $15.


----------



## midluk (Jul 23, 2016)

aa_angus said:


> I have a question regarding the proposed automatic AFMA:
> 
> Would the calibration occur instantaneously as each photo is being taken, or would it only happen once (say, the first time each lens was attached to the camera body? If it were the later, then presumably you would be able to tell the camera to recalibrate every so often.
> 
> I'm trying to discern whether or not auto AFMA would improve focus consistency, as well as accuracy?



Although obviously everything is just speculation, it almost definitely is something you will have to start manually. You will likely need a properly illuminated (ideally flat) scene with good contrast with the camera on a tripod.
Even if Canon made this work with any scene, it would take too much time to do before every shot.


----------



## aa_angus (Jul 24, 2016)

midluk said:


> aa_angus said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question regarding the proposed automatic AFMA:
> ...



Thank you very much for clarifying.


----------



## hne (Jul 24, 2016)

I've wondered why Canon hasn't made an attempt at resuscitating ECF for their DSLR lines. That was also my first guess when looking at the heading.

On the topic of EVF/OVF combination: would it be possible to increase the resolution of the metering sensor to say 2Mpx (the 1DX mk II already has 360k pixels) and then overlay that image either using an OLED array between the prism and focusing screen or by shining on one of the sides of the prism? Even if the alignment isn't perfect, it could be used for focusing help, zebras, DOF overlay, AF point indicators, virtual horizons and such..


----------



## Michael Clark (Jul 24, 2016)

wildwalker said:


> I would like to see
> 
> Removable wireless LCD (for shooting in really awkward positions)
> ISO Priority
> ...



ISO Priority: It's called _Program_ mode


----------



## Michael Clark (Jul 24, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Powerkey said:
> ...



The diagonals on 36x24mm sensors already use the full 43.3mm diameter of the FF image circle. To make a square sensor that would work with the same 43.3mm image circle you would have to shorten the width to increase the height. It would be a 30.6x30.6mm sensor with a 43.3mm diagonal. You would only gain roughly 8% in terms of area, from 836mm² to 936.4mm². But increasing the height of the mirror by 6.6mm to 30.6mm likely means the current 44mm registration distance would be too short to accommodate a mirror that size. So now you're talking entirely new lens systems with a longer registration distance, a semi-translucent stationary mirror, or the end of the TTL optical viewfinder.


----------



## tron (Jul 24, 2016)

Simius said:


> Charge the battery by micro USB connector on the body.


+1000 That would be more than handy! Timelapses and video shooters would benefit alot (by using external usb battery packs).


----------



## Michael Clark (Jul 24, 2016)

dilbert said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



So has Canon. The 7D Mark II and 5DS/r have USB3 connections. The 1DX Mark II has a _gigabit_ ethernet port!


----------



## tron (Jul 24, 2016)

vscd said:


> KimH said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly do not know - but does any Canon DSLR have GPS built in?
> ...


And 6D and 7D2...


----------



## Orangutan (Jul 24, 2016)

Michael Clark said:


> It would be a 30.6x30.6mm sensor with a 43.3mm diagonal.



No, it would be a 43mmx43mm sensor, covering the entire image circle. It would either be mirrorless or use a different mirror mechanism (sliding like a shutter rather than flipping?)


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 24, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> Michael Clark said:
> 
> 
> > It would be a 30.6x30.6mm sensor with a 43.3mm diagonal.
> ...



This has been covered so many times here, just look at the basic geometry of a circle and a square for goodness sake!


----------



## Orangutan (Jul 24, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Clark said:
> ...



I'm sorry, what was the point?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 24, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> Michael Clark said:
> 
> 
> > It would be a 30.6x30.6mm sensor with a 43.3mm diagonal.
> ...



Well, sure – at only twice the size of FF sensor, 1/3 larger than most medium format sensors and almost the size of the Phase One XF IQ3, that oughta be real affordable and fit just perfectly into Canon's lineup. :


----------



## Orangutan (Jul 24, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Clark said:
> ...


Perhaps you missed this previous post. My point was merely that it's not impossible, just very unlikely at this time.


Orangutan said:


> wouldn't be a reasonable feature to develop at this time due to sensor manufacturing costs. I've said before I'd love a square sensor that encompasses the entire (usable) image circle so you can choose your aspect ratio in post. It would be expensive. It would be a premium or niche model. Unlike some other folk here I don't think the world always shares my feature priorities. Whether I could afford it is something I won't have to think about for a long time.



*Edit/addendum:* part of the point of the original post is that most of us have pet features we'd love to see, but our pet features don't necessarily make a compelling market strategy.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 24, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Orangutan said:
> ...



I did miss that. But in that case, you could just get the Phase One XF IQ3 now. With a vertical 3:2 crop from a landscape-oriented shot with that 100 MP sensor, you'd have about the same 50 MP as a portrait-oriented 5DsR shot, and lower noise, too!


----------



## alfeel (Jul 25, 2016)

Backlit keys like latest Nikon camera world be nice.. Also auto AF calibration at different distances and apertures to prevent focus shift.. But backlit keys are really nice..


----------



## tpatana (Jul 25, 2016)

alfeel said:


> Backlit keys like latest Nikon camera world be nice.. Also auto AF calibration at different distances and apertures to prevent focus shift.. But backlit keys are really nice..



Just say no to lit keys. I don't get you guys....


----------



## mikekx102 (Jul 25, 2016)

A round image sensor would work. The RAWs could be circular and you would just choose what you want. Square? Done. Any aspect ratio with the largest possible sensor size for full frame lenses and no part of the sensor outside the image circle.

I probably sound like I'm trolling 

No, its not something on my wish list at all, but it could be an option (instead of a square sensor). I'm not sure what implifications it would have on the manufacturing processes.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 25, 2016)

mikekx102 said:


> A round image sensor would work...
> I'm not sure what implifications it would have on the manufacturing processes.



Great implications. Terrible, yes...but great. 

Post-lithography silicon isn't like a batch of cookie dough where you can cut out rounds then gather the scraps and roll it out again.


----------



## AvTvM (Jul 25, 2016)

mikekx102 said:


> A round image sensor would work. The RAWs could be circular and you would just choose what you want. Square? Done. Any aspect ratio with the largest possible sensor size for full frame lenses and no part of the sensor outside the image circle.
> No, its not something on my wish list at all, but it could be an option (instead of a square sensor). I'm not sure what implifications it would have on the manufacturing processes.



forget (d)slrs. mirrorless cameras do offer all these sensor format opportunities without major problems ... square sensor, round sensor ... not a big deal once slapping mirrors, chunky glass prisms and separate phase-AF arrays are finally eliminated.

there would only be an issue with some existing Canon EF lenses that have an internal 3:2 baffle in the lightpath (eg 24-105 L, 17-40 L and some others).


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 25, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> forget (d)slrs. mirrorless cameras do offer all these sensor format opportunities without major problems ... ... square sensor, round sensor ...



Do they? Which ones? All mirrorless I can think of have 4:3 or 3:2 sensors.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 25, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > forget (d)slrs. mirrorless cameras do offer all these sensor format opportunities without major problems ... ... square sensor, round sensor ...
> ...



He said 'opportunities', as in the opportunity for any or all camera makers to make the perfect camera for him, to his exact specifications. I'm sure they're all chomping at the bit for that, after all he thinks millions of buyers share his desires. :


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 25, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...



It was the implication that DSLRs could not offer that opportunity as in "...mirrorless cameras do offer all these sensor format opportunities...once slapping mirrors, chunky glass prisms and separate phase-AF arrays are finally eliminated".

Actually the bigger improvement would be curved sensors to reduce/avoid the need for the full panoply of corrective elements needed for a rectilinear lens.


----------



## kaihp (Jul 25, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> mikekx102 said:
> 
> 
> > A round image sensor would work...
> ...



If I was Canon and got this request, I'd make the dies square and SW myself out of the rest. Doing anything else would just be a waste for zero (or even negative) gain.

Wafers are cut up using diamond saws, so when they saw, they saw all the way through. Like Neuro says, not exactly like cookie dough.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 26, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> Actually the bigger improvement would be curved sensors to reduce/avoid the need for the full panoply of corrective elements needed for a rectilinear lens.



IIRC, Sony patented something like that a while back, though I believe the intent was for a fixed-lens camera rather than an ILC.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 26, 2016)

tpatana said:


> alfeel said:
> 
> 
> > Backlit keys like latest Nikon camera world be nice.. Also auto AF calibration at different distances and apertures to prevent focus shift.. But backlit keys are really nice..
> ...



We don't get you either.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 26, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the bigger improvement would be curved sensors to reduce/avoid the need for the full panoply of corrective elements needed for a rectilinear lens.
> ...



And it would be incompatible with all of our current lenses.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 26, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> forget (d)slrs. mirrorless cameras do offer all these sensor format opportunities without major problems ... square sensor, round sensor ... not a big deal once slapping mirrors, chunky glass prisms and separate phase-AF arrays are finally eliminated.
> 
> there would only be an issue with some existing Canon EF lenses that have an internal 3:2 baffle in the lightpath (eg 24-105 L, 17-40 L and some others).



Excuse me miss, your fetish is showing.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Jul 26, 2016)

We’re told that the new camera will have a[size=24pt] DSLR [/size]first from Canon, but the source was unsure if any other manufacturer has or will have the same feature in one of their cameras. While we’re told that the feature “isn’t major”, it is something “a lot of shooters will be happy to have”.


Back to the topic at hand... the DSLR features... that most would be happy to have.


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 26, 2016)

and so we re-start the 16 pages....


----------



## mnclayshooter (Jul 26, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> and so we re-start the 16 pages....



;D


----------



## SchnauzerFace (Jul 28, 2016)

I imagine most 5D users would find this useless, but perhaps some sort of in-camera color correction tool. It's already something that people are used to because of Instagram (or snapchat, or whatever the hell). A lot of people want fast, easy filters for their pictures that will look "cool" right out of the camera. 

Sorry if this has been brought up already. I'm not reading 17 pages of this thread to see.


----------



## axtstern (Jul 28, 2016)

Also do not want to read 17 pages but my bet would be fine resolution (color) display on the top deck instead of the aged mono fixed shaped lcd


----------



## Ryananthony (Jul 28, 2016)

axtstern said:


> Also do not want to read 17 pages but my bet would be fine resolution (color) display on the top deck instead of the aged mono fixed shaped lcd



Just curious what your hoping will be displayed on the top that you need fine resolution and color? That just sounds like a waste of money to me.


----------



## midluk (Jul 28, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> Just curious what your hoping will be displayed on the top that you need fine resolution and color? That just sounds like a waste of money to me.


Not only that. What's more important is that it is a waste of power, which means shorter battery life.


----------



## markshelby (Jul 28, 2016)

An Android OS module (some P&Ss are Android; you can install whatever editing or social media apps you want and use them in-camera).


----------



## mnclayshooter (Jul 28, 2016)

markshelby said:


> An Android OS module (some P&Ss are Android; you can install whatever editing or social media apps you want and use them in-camera).



Related but not exactly along those lines... near field communication could be a nice feature to pair your phone/tablet etc with the body more easily/quickly seamlessly for remote shooting. That would be handy, not very major and would make at least some of us happy. 

Justification: The Wifi implementation on the 6D isn't terrible, but I find that it disconnects frequently, and my phone (and assume most other peoples') are pre-configured to disconnect Wi-Fi if it can't find a gateway to the internet. Connecting direct to the camera doesn't provide the internet gateway, so the wifi module in the phone defaults back to the cellular data connection after a few seconds. There's a workaround in the settings, and once you get it set up right, it is a fairly good remote shooting app, but I'd guess most don't know about the Wi-Fi workaround.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 28, 2016)

New rear LCD with resolution increased to approx 2560x1704


----------



## Sharlin (Jul 28, 2016)

mnclayshooter said:


> markshelby said:
> 
> 
> > An Android OS module (some P&Ss are Android; you can install whatever editing or social media apps you want and use them in-camera).
> ...



The 80D already has NFC. I'd wager most if not all future Canon cameras that have WiFi will also have NFC.


----------



## PFerrara (Jul 29, 2016)

Haven't read through 17 pages, but my guess is the "first" for a Canon DSLR would be using somebody else's sensor. That could make a lot of shooters happy.


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 29, 2016)

PFerrara said:


> Haven't read through 17 pages, but my guess is the "first" for a Canon DSLR would be using somebody else's sensor. That could make a lot of shooters happy.



I wouldn't call that 'minor' by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## kaihp (Jul 30, 2016)

The more I'm thinking about it, the more convinced I am that this "Canon DSLR First" is either a Type-C USB (3.0) connector _or_ powering/charging through USB. Maybe even both


----------



## rrcphoto (Jul 30, 2016)

things canon hasn't done yet in a DSLR (may have in an ILC ie: M, or powershot) that others have:
- high speed crop mode (haven't seen any patents)
- some form of auto MFA. (canon has patents)
- IBIS (canon doesn't have patents for this .. it isn't happening)
- focus peaking 

things that canon (and other DLSR's haven't done yet, but other cameras have).
- hybrid EVF
- EVF hotshoe for the EVF-DC1


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 30, 2016)

In camera image stabilization that can be turned on and off?


----------



## Maiaibing (Jul 31, 2016)

*Got it! Eye-focus*

Finally, Canon will bring back eye-focus too its DSLRs. ;D

It fits the criteria for the rumor (while a lot of the above suggestions do not).

Canon has the tech and it would be a very helpful AF upgrade for a Canon DSLR since Canon does not have focus-point AF or eye-AF etc.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jul 31, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Orangutan said:
> ...



If you project a 43mm image _circle_ onto a 43x43mm _square_ The circle would only project light on 1452mm² of the 1849mm² square. Why create a sensor when 27% of it will never have any light fall upon it? For an image circle to cover a 43x43mm square it needs to have a diameter of the 61mm diagonal of said square. It isn't exactly rocket science.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jul 31, 2016)

mikekx102 said:


> A round image sensor would work. The RAWs could be circular and you would just choose what you want. Square? Done. Any aspect ratio with the largest possible sensor size for full frame lenses and no part of the sensor outside the image circle.
> 
> I probably sound like I'm trolling
> 
> No, its not something on my wish list at all, but it could be an option (instead of a square sensor). I'm not sure what implifications it would have on the manufacturing processes.



You'd have to cut the wafers to use more area of the wafer per sensor than the area of the circular sensor. You could stagger each row but you'd still wind up with material between the tangents that would be wasted.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jul 31, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the bigger improvement would be curved sensors to reduce/avoid the need for the full panoply of corrective elements needed for a rectilinear lens.
> ...



Wouldn't the radius of curvature need to equal the focal length? Which means any particular sensor would only work with a single focal length...


----------



## Orangutan (Jul 31, 2016)

Michael Clark said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



It would be a premium/niche product. Please look back at the thread for context: the point is that if you want to get the maximum light out of the existing EF lens line your options are limited. As it is now, we're throwing away about half the light of the image circle. Of course, that estimate is a little high because the edges of the glass distort light beyond usefulness, but it's still a lot of wasted light. Without going to a MF lens, what else could salvage that light?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 31, 2016)

Michael Clark said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Mikehit said:
> ...



No, it wouldn't. Just as current optical designs project a planar image regardless of focal length (although some fail, e.g. the original 24-70/2.8L's notable field curvature), lenses of different focal lengths could be designed to produce the same fixed curvature of the image 'plane'. However, it would be challenging for longer lenses and for zooms.


----------



## slclick (Aug 1, 2016)

SD Card slot Wifi adapter


----------



## tpatana (Aug 1, 2016)

slclick said:


> SD Card slot Wifi adapter



Now that would be interesting option!


----------



## Michael Clark (Aug 1, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Michael Clark said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



But isn't the entire point to begin with of a curved sensor to _eliminate the need for lens correction?_ In terms of things such as field curvature, etc.


----------



## tron (Aug 2, 2016)

Michael Clark said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Clark said:
> ...


Different lenses, different focal lengths, different behavior (like field curvature)...


----------



## Daan Stam (Aug 2, 2016)

maybe bluetooth


----------



## aa_angus (Aug 2, 2016)

I think we can safely assume the 5DIV will not have a round sensor..


----------



## bvukich (Aug 2, 2016)

Michael Clark said:


> But increasing the height of the mirror by 6.6mm to 30.6mm likely means the current 44mm registration distance would be too short to accommodate a mirror that size. So now you're talking entirely new lens systems with a longer registration distance, a semi-translucent stationary mirror, or the end of the TTL optical viewfinder.



You're on the right track, but it's worse than you think. The mirror is at a 45 degree angle, so to cover a 30.6mm tall sensor, the mirror would need to be a minimum of 43.3mm tall (and clearly have no room to flip up).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 3, 2016)

Michael Clark said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Clark said:
> ...



To eliminate some corrections and have a more compact, simpler lens, yes. You're correct about that applying to lens focal lengths which 'match' the sensor curvature. Designing lenses with other FLs would mean giving up those advantages. But as I stated above, it appeared the primary intent was a fixed lens application (similar to Sony's RX-1, but also smaller sensors – such as an iPhone where the lens doesn't need to protrude from the back of the device).


----------



## slclick (Aug 3, 2016)

Handstrap, because they are superior.


----------



## Diko (Aug 11, 2016)

gibbygoo said:


> Dunno what they're so excited to share, but I can say with confidence that DSLRs will continue to be a joke for serious video production (real commercial work, not film school BS). The 5d4 will shoot 4K at 30p, just like my phone does. Wow. And of course it will do so to a sloppy 4:2:0 8bit Long GOP p.o.s. h264 codec. There will be no option for XLR inputs. There will most certainly be no ND filters. I also expect no peaking and no zebra controls.
> 
> If Canon made a video-centric 5D Mark IV-s with internal 422 10-bit intra with 120fps+, and coupled that with proprietary EVF, XLR and ND modules (a la Red), the video production market would rejoice. They could build such a camera. Even at $5,000, it would sell like hot cakes. I'd dump my Sony Fs7 in a heartbeat. I'd invest more in Canon glass. But alas, Canon is stupid in their marketing and product development, so screw it. Life would be so much easier if I didn't love the Canon glass and color science.



Say that again.... now: 

*4:2:2
8bit 500mbps MJPEG*


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Aug 11, 2016)

So what's the consensus on this feature???  Is it related to that newly-designed VF prism housing?


----------



## RGF (Aug 12, 2016)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> So what's the consensus on this feature???  Is it related to that newly-designed VF prism housing?



hybrid EVF and OVF ??


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 12, 2016)

First Canon Camera to bear the name "5D Mark IV" ... and it will be pink


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 13, 2016)

Another possibility is 16 bit raw 

Consider if Canon does not do so, the theoretical maximum is around 13.5 ev from 14 bit.

Which is what the 1dx hits.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 13, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> Another possibility is 16 bit raw
> 
> Consider if Canon does not do so, the theoretical maximum is around 13.5 ev from 14 bit.
> 
> Which is what the 1dx hits.


This is what I expect......


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 13, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Another possibility is 16 bit raw
> ...



The extra two bits of data would add quite the load to processing. Depends whether we see a whole new Digic 7 chip or not. Could also be another reason why we only get a +1fps change from the 5D3 even gicen the 30MP instead of 22-24. Oh isn't speculation fun?!


----------



## noms78 (Aug 14, 2016)

My predictions (one of more of the following):

- automated AFMA
- hybrid viewfinder
- BSI sensor


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 14, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



It would make 1 fps difference


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 14, 2016)

noms78 said:


> My predictions (one of more of the following):
> 
> - automated AFMA
> - hybrid viewfinder
> - BSI sensor



I doubt BSI .. besides it's only a buzzword that gets techno geeks in flames over, and for a DSLR registration distance camera doesn't change much.

the other two? sure.

it's actually hard to figure out a list of things that canon has NOT done in a DSLR.. two more to add to that list:

zebras and focus peaking.


----------



## fotoray (Aug 15, 2016)

Has anyone mentioned the rumor to move the cable release port to the lower left front of the camera? Isn't this a Canon DSLR first? A very good idea, especially for L-plate users, but certainly not a technological advance suggested by this rumor. ???


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 17, 2016)

well .. 

from the pictures
- hybrid EVF/OVF .. unlikely. no buttons for it, and pentaprism / viewfinder looks the same as the III.
- hotshoe EVF .. No. hotshoe connector is the same as other canon EOS and not the same as the EOS-M3, G3x,etc

those two things I find greatly disappointing.


----------



## Talley (Aug 17, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> well ..
> 
> from the pictures
> - hybrid EVF/OVF .. unlikely. no buttons for it, and pentaprism / viewfinder looks the same as the III.
> ...



Interesting... that would be a good feature to have on the SLR. A hotshoe to be able to use the EV1 electronic viewfinder.

Would work great for low light venue recordings you could keep the back screen off and just have the viewfinder ON.... keeps it dark.

Nice Idea!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 18, 2016)

So far I see a new feature that lets you edit the raw dual pixel's?? I'm guessing that you would now have access to edit each half of the dual pixel? That is certainly interesting. The translation may be confusing the meaning, but it is certainly a new feature, and potentially a powerful one.

Canon EOS 5 d Mark IV specifications is as follows.

-Enable 30.4 MP CMOS sensor
-Dual-pixel CMOS AF
-*Unprecedented cleanup adjustable dual pixels RAW files*
-AF's 61 points
-150,000 pixels RGB+IR metering sensor
-Filter
-Continuous shooting is 7 frames per second
-ISO100-102400 (extended sensitivity)
-Touch screen
-Dust proof splash-proof
-Video is 4 K 30 fps
-4 K video from 8MP JPEG still image segmentation.
-120 fps slow-mo for HD video
-Time lapse movie
-Built-in GPS
-Wi-Fi, NFC
-The media's SD/SDHC/SDXC and Compact Flash TypeII
-USB3.0 and HDMI terminals
-Size 150.7 mm x 116.4 mm x 75.9 mm
-Weighs 890 g


----------



## justsomedude (Aug 18, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> So far I see a new feature that lets you edit the raw dual pixel's?? I'm guessing that you would now have access to edit each half of the dual pixel? That is certainly interesting. The translation may be confusing the meaning, but it is certainly a new feature, and potentially a powerful one.
> 
> Canon EOS 5 d Mark IV specifications is as follows.
> 
> -*Unprecedented cleanup adjustable dual pixels RAW files*



Agreed... this would be pretty sick.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 18, 2016)

And if it's misconstrued ... a pretty big let-down! 

Jack


----------



## Michael Clark (Aug 27, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> We’re told that the new camera will have a DSLR first from Canon, but the source was unsure if any other manufacturer has or will have the same feature in one of their cameras. While we’re told that the feature “isn’t major”, it is something “a lot of shooters will be happy to have”.



So now that the announcement has been made and the feature list released, can you tell us exactly which feature it was to which your source was referring?


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 27, 2016)

Michael Clark said:


> So now that the announcement has been made and the feature list released, can you tell us exactly which feature it was to which your source was referring?



Isn't it pretty obvious that it's the DPRAW?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 27, 2016)

Sharlin said:


> Michael Clark said:
> 
> 
> > So now that the announcement has been made and the feature list released, can you tell us exactly which feature it was to which your source was referring?
> ...



I was just musing about the apparent difference between how Nikon presents their specs i.e. extreme high ISO capability of the D5 compared to Canon's more restrained and caveatted DPRAW (of course it may be useless, but I doubt that). That's one reason why many of us feel that what comes from Canon is probably going to be more positively received in the long term, such as the initial griping about the stupid useless 6D and its ultimate success.

Jack


----------

